# Python Regius in Spain...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear Friends,

Today i went to visit a friend in Spain (very close to the place where i live)...and guess what?? He just received yesterday Python Regius with 80cm!!! (31" 1/2)

When i looked at its setup...it really reminded me of psichofish's setup









and from what i have eared from my spanish friend...it seems that he has been reading some of huntx7 and psichofish's posts and advices









This boy is not shy at all!!! as soon as he got to the terrarium...he started to explore...and not afraid of humans!! GREAT!! i wish i could have one...
I took some pictures...some are terrible because the humidity in the air was tremendous.

Can anyone tell me what colour/form is it?

What is (more or less) the growth rate of the Python Regius?

Regards

Jorge Remígio


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

thats a regular ball python.. they cost like $35 over here.. i dont know about how fast they grow, but they max out at 6feet..


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

yea it looks like a regular bp but 6 feet is like the absolut biggest and it is un common but typically more like 4-5


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice looks good, what is the temp range set at?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking snake and set-up









Not 100% sure on what the yearly growth rate is 
but it will probably be between 4-5 feet full grown.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Great looking snake and set-up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

JorgeRemigio said:


> Nice looks good, what is the temp range set at?


Thanks mate!!!
The temp is around 82-85 and humidity around 75-80% (is it too much???)
[/quote]

Yes it is and try to create a temp gradient of 78-88F


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Nice looks good, what is the temp range set at?


Thanks mate!!!
The temp is around 82-85 and humidity around 75-80% (is it too much???)
[/quote]

Yes it is and try to create a temp gradient of 78-88F
[/quote]

Thanks! i will tell that to my friend!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

This early morning i saw her/him being fed&#8230;first food in the new home!

The Python was placed in another terrarium&#8230;and a mouse placed there a few minutes after!

The Python went for the mouse as soon as he/she saw it!!! The pour fellow didn't had a second with the snake!










I guess this is a sign that the snake is in proper conditions, am I correct?

Next time my friend is going to give him/her 2 mice.

Regards


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great snake :nod:


----------

